# Weekly competition 2012-30



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U R2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U
*2. *R2 U' F U2 R2 U' R'
*3. *U2 R' U R F R2 F R' F2
*4. *U' R2 U2 R' F R2 U F2 U
*5. *F2 R2 U' R F' U R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' B U B2 R F R' L2 D R F2 B2 L' F2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U2
*2. *B D2 B' U2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L' D' U B F' D2 U' R F U'
*3. *D2 F U2 F L2 U2 F L2 F R2 B' U L F2 L' F' D2 R2 D' R' D'
*4. *F L U D2 R' B' U' L D2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 R' U2 D2
*5. *F D2 U2 B2 F' U2 F D2 R2 F' R2 U R2 B' F D' R' F' L' R F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw D U' R' F2 L' R D2 Fw F2 D B R' Uw' F2 R Fw2 D2 Uw2 Rw' B Fw F D' B L2 Rw' D' Rw F2 U2 B2 F' U2 F D2 F' D2 Uw' B
*2. *F2 Uw2 B' Rw R' D U' L' Rw' Fw' Uw' R' Fw2 L2 U' B' R Uw2 Rw' D' Uw' R B Uw Fw2 Uw B' F' L2 D Uw' B' D Uw' B' Fw' F R' B' D'
*3. *U B2 D Fw Rw R F L2 R B Uw F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' B Fw' D B Uw U2 Fw2 U' B' R Fw2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw2 R' B' F2 U' L2 D Uw' B2 D2
*4. *U B2 L2 B2 Uw' U2 Fw F2 D L' U B' D2 U B' R' Uw L' Uw R' Uw2 L2 R Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw2 B2 Uw2 Fw Uw R2 B' Fw2 D2 Fw D2 U L2 Fw2
*5. *Rw R2 Fw D R2 B' Fw D' B2 Rw' F2 R F2 D' F' D2 Uw' L' Rw2 R' B Rw F2 Uw2 Rw2 R' D2 Uw F Rw2 R U2 B Fw2 R2 Uw Rw B F Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw Bw' Rw Bw F2 Dw2 U' L2 Rw2 B2 Uw' B Bw' Uw Fw2 F Lw F' Dw' B2 Dw Uw2 Fw Rw2 Bw2 U B Uw2 Bw' F U B' F' U' L' Rw Dw2 B' Fw Rw' Bw' Fw' F2 Lw Rw F2 D2 R2 D' Uw' Fw2 Lw Bw Fw F D Uw L Fw' U
*2. *B Bw' Fw L F Dw' Fw' F' D L D2 U' L B2 Bw F' Lw Uw' Lw2 R2 Dw2 Rw' F' L2 Lw U Lw2 Uw B' Bw' Fw U' L' R D' B' Bw Dw U Fw2 D2 F2 Uw2 R' F' Lw2 U' Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 L Uw U2 L2 Lw' D U' B Bw2 U2
*3. *Rw B' Bw2 Lw' Rw Fw2 R' D B2 L' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 R B2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw' D Dw2 Rw Dw Bw2 Fw F U2 L2 Lw2 Uw B' Fw F2 Dw' Rw' R Fw2 Rw' B Bw2 L2 Lw2 Dw' L Rw' U2 Lw B D Dw Uw2 U' F D Bw2 L2 Rw R2 Uw R'
*4. *Lw2 B L R' Dw Rw D2 Uw' Bw2 L' B Fw Dw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' L2 D U2 Rw Uw Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' U' F Rw B2 D2 B Dw Uw2 B2 Fw2 F Lw' Rw B F' Dw Uw' U2 Fw Lw F' D Lw F2 D Bw2 R' Bw2 F' U' Lw2 D2 L B2 Bw'
*5. *Lw B' Fw' F2 D Bw2 Dw' Uw U2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 L R' Uw' U' Lw2 D2 L' Rw' R B' Fw' L' Lw Dw Fw' Lw U2 Rw R' Fw' U Fw' Lw' R' B' L' Bw2 F2 Dw' Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Bw Dw' L' R U2 Bw' D2 B' D' F' Rw Bw Fw Dw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 2L 3R' 2D2 U' 3F2 2F' U' R 3U' L2 2L2 2R' B' 2R 2D B F' 2L F' U2 2B2 R 3U' 2F2 3R2 B' 2B2 2F L 2B 3F' F2 2D R' D 2U2 2R F' L B 2F' 2R' 3F' 2U 2R2 3F 2L R' 3F2 D' 2D U R' B' 3R' F' 3R' 2F' 2D 2U' 2B' 2F 2D R 2D2 2B 2F2 F2 3R2
*2. *B 2L2 2D' B D2 2U' 3R' 2F2 2D2 2B 3F 2F' R 2F' 2U 2R R 2F' 2U2 B' 3U B' L' 2R2 D 2U' 2R 2D' 2B' 3U2 U2 3F2 3U2 U' F2 3U' B' 2L D B2 2R' 3F2 F' 2L' 2R2 2F2 D2 B F2 U2 3R 2F R B 2B2 2F 2R B' F 2D' 3U U2 2L' 2R' 3U' 2B' 3F2 F' 2R 2D2
*3. *L 2D 2F2 2D' 2B2 2F' 2L R2 2B 3R2 2D' 2B 2D2 3U2 2B' D2 2B' 2R2 B 2L2 2R' U' 2L B' 3F' U L' 2L2 2R' B R2 F' 2L2 2F' R2 3U 2U2 3R 3U' F 2L2 2R2 3U' U 2R B2 F 2U2 B2 2F 2D2 L2 2L' U2 2F 3U2 B' F' 3R B 2U 3F2 L' 2B 2D' R B' F2 D' 2B2
*4. *3F R2 D2 2D U R2 2B 2L' 2D2 3U' 2U' 2L2 2R B' 2L' F' 3U' 3F2 L2 3U' L 3R 2R R2 B' 3U2 R' D' 3U 2F2 D2 3U2 2B 2F' 2L' 2F' L2 2R2 2U 3R2 B2 3F2 3U2 U' L 3R' 2U2 2R2 2F' R 2B D R' D' 2U2 3R 2B2 D 3R2 2D' 2U U2 B2 2B' 3F D 2D' 3U' U 2B2
*5. *2U B2 2F2 F2 R' B' 2U 2R' 2B L 3F' 2D 3R2 2B2 F' U 2L 3R B2 2B 3F' F' R 3F' L 2F2 R' F' L2 3U 2L' 2U B 3F2 F U' B' U2 2R' R' 3F' F' U2 2B2 2D2 3U2 U' 3F L2 F U2 2B' D 2L' 3F2 2L D' 2U2 2R2 2F' 2L2 3R F2 3R 3F2 R' 2D' 3U2 F' 2D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *R2 U2 F2 D2 3U2 2U 3B 2F' 3D' L2 3R2 3B2 3R2 2R' 3U 3F F' 2U 3R2 2F2 2U' 2B' 2F 3D2 U B F 3L 2D2 B' 2B2 2F2 D 2D2 U 3B' 2D' 3D2 2B2 F2 U F' 2R' U2 L' 3R2 F 3U 3F' 3R2 2F2 D' U' 3B' R' 3B' 3F2 L' R 2B2 3B' 3F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 2F 2U F2 2R 2B' 3F R2 B2 2F2 L 3L 2R B2 3L2 B2 2B2 3F2 3R2 2F' L 2L' 2R 2F2 3L' 3R 2D' 2U' 2L 2U 2R' 3D2 3B2 L2
*2. *F R' D 3U 2U2 2R 2D' B2 F' D 3U' 2F2 L' D L 3L 3U2 2U' U 3B' 2F2 3L' 3D2 3L' 3R2 3F2 3L' U2 3B' D' U' 3R' 3B2 D B2 2B 3B2 3U 3B2 2F' L' 2L' 3L' 2R 2B 3F' L' 2R U2 B2 D2 2B2 2L 3R2 U 3R' U' B 2D2 U' B2 3B 2F2 U R2 2D 2B 3R' 3B 2U U2 2R' 2F' 3D' 2U 3B 3L2 F D2 3U 2B' 2D' 2U2 2F 2D 3D2 U2 2F 3L2 R' 3B2 3D' 3F' 2U B' R' U2 2L' 3L2 2R'
*3. *R' 3B2 3F' U B2 2B 2U2 U2 3F2 3D F2 R2 D U' 3L D 2D' 2U' 3B 2U' 2L B 3F2 D2 2D' 3D2 2U2 U2 3R' 2B' L' 3R' D 2L' 2R R' 2U 3R B' R B 3D2 B' L' 3R 2F 3L' 2B' 2D B2 3F 2F2 2D 3R' 3D' 3L2 2D' 3R2 R 2B2 3F2 2F' 3D L' U' 2B U2 L2 3L R B' 2D2 2U' 2L' 2R' D2 2F' L 2L' 2F F' D' 3D 2R2 3B2 L 2B2 R B' 3F' 2F2 F' L D' 3U U2 3L2 3D2 3B 3L
*4. *3F2 R 3B2 3R 2F2 3U2 B2 L2 2D L' 3D2 2L D' 3D 3L2 2F' R2 B U L2 2B' 3B2 2F D2 2L U B' F' 3L 2B 3U' B 2L2 B 3B 2F2 2D 2U 3F' 2D2 3L' F D F' 2U L 2L2 2R' 3U U' 2L 3U 3B 3D2 B R' 3D' B2 2L 3L' 2U L 2L2 3R' 2D2 3F2 R' 3D U2 3B2 2L' 3L' 2B2 3F' 2U 2L2 2B2 3B2 2F' 3D' 2U 2R' 2U' 3B2 3F 2F2 2L2 2U' U 2F' 2R' D F' 2U2 2F' 2L 2F' U 3F2 U2
*5. *B2 L2 2R' 3B 3F' 3R2 2D' 3L' D B 2L2 R 2B' L' 3B2 2F 2L' 3R B' 2L2 3L 3F 2L' 3L' 3R' 2B 2F U2 3F' 2F2 D 3U 2L 3U 2U' 3F2 2F' 3U2 2U2 F' 2D2 2L2 2F2 U B' 2L' 3B' U2 3L' 2R B' 3F2 F L' F' U R2 2B 3D2 L' 3L2 F 2L 2B2 D 3F' 3R 3B2 L2 F 3L 2D 3B 2U U' 3B2 3R2 3D U' B' 3R F2 2D 3F 3R2 3B2 3D 3U 2R 3D' 2F2 L 2R' 3U' 2B' 3F2 2L' 3D' 2F' 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R U F R F' R2
*2. *F' U2 R2 F' U R' F U2 F' U'
*3. *U F' U F2 U F2 U F' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 F L B2 U F D2 B' U R2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U
*2. *F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 D B' U2 B2 R2 D F' L
*3. *D2 U2 B2 L' R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' B R' U L' R' F2 D U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' Uw Fw D Uw U' R D2 F2 R' Uw Fw2 F2 R B L' Rw' R2 U2 F Uw2 L Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 D R2 U' R Uw' Rw' U B Fw2 Uw2 B Fw
*2. *L2 D' U2 B Rw2 R2 Uw2 B' U' B2 Fw2 U2 R' Uw2 F' U' F L R Fw2 U' L2 F U L R' B' Fw2 D2 Uw2 L2 Fw D2 U F R Fw2 L Fw U2
*3. *D B2 D' L2 D B' U Fw' D' Rw' R' F R F' Uw R D2 R Fw2 D2 L2 U' F L2 Rw2 Fw U' F' Rw' Fw Uw2 U2 L Rw' B F2 L2 U' L2 Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw2 Uw' Fw Dw' B' U B' F2 R' Fw' Dw Fw' Lw' R' D2 F' Uw' F2 R U Lw R' U R Bw' F' D2 Uw' L2 Lw2 Rw R2 Uw B2 D Bw2 Lw' Bw' R' Fw2 Rw' Fw R' Fw' D U2 B2 Fw F' Dw' L2 Bw Lw' B' Fw2 Dw2 B' L' Bw2
*2. *F L Bw2 L' D2 R2 B' Fw' Lw' D U Bw2 U' Lw Rw' Fw2 D Bw Uw' F Lw' R2 D' Dw Uw L' Fw' Dw2 Lw2 R Dw2 Uw' Rw' D' Dw Rw' Dw2 L F' D' Rw F2 Dw2 F2 U2 R' D' Dw' Lw' D2 Lw Dw U2 Rw' Uw L' Rw' Dw2 Fw Lw2
*3. *Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw' Dw2 B2 L2 Fw2 F' Dw U' Lw2 B2 Fw' D R F' Dw2 Fw U' B2 Dw2 R U2 R B' Bw2 Rw' F2 R Dw U' L U2 F2 Uw B Uw Lw D F2 D2 Dw Uw2 U' R Uw2 Fw' R' Fw Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 B Fw2 D L2 Dw Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' 2F 3U' 3R' 2B2 F L' F U 3F 3U L2 3R' 2B2 D2 L2 R' F 2R2 2D F 2R2 2B2 2U 2R' 2D' 3U2 2F2 F 2U2 L' 2L2 2F' 2U' L2 2L R' 2B' D2 2D2 3U 2U' U' R' 2F' 2U2 U' 3F2 2R' 3F 2D2 3U2 L2 2L' R2 F 2R 3F2 F2 2D' 3F2 U2 F' D U B 2F' 2L' 3R' 3F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B R 2F2 3U' 3B F2 L 2B2 3F L2 3R U 2B2 2R2 R2 D' 2U 3L2 3U2 2U2 2F 3L2 3F2 3R 3U U L 2L2 3R 2R B' 3B' 2L2 B2 D 3U' F D2 3R 3D2 3U F 2U2 R B2 2U L2 3F 2D 3D' L' 2L 3R 2D' B' 2D' F' 3R2 D2 2B2 F' 3L2 R' 3B2 2F2 3D' 2L2 F' L2 3L 2B 3B2 2R2 2U' R 2B D' U2 3F2 D2 B2 2D 3D' 3U2 2U' 2R2 2F' 2U' L' 2R' 3U' 3L' U2 R B2 3F2 2L' 2R' 2D2 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F R' U2 F D' F R' U' F' D B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 B D2 L2 U2
*2. *F2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 F R2 F2 L2 B2 L' D B' F2 L' D B2 U F' R2
*3. *D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B' U' R' D2 U L D' B' D2 U2
*4. *B2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 U B2 D F2 U B' D2 F2 R2 U' L2 R' B' D F
*5. *R2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U B2 D2 F D' B2 L2 U2 L F D' B' U'
*6. *L' B D L U F' B2 R' D F R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U
*7. *B2 U' R2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 R' B2 F D' U' B F' L' D R'
*8. *R2 B' D2 L2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 D L' U B2 F L2 D' U'
*9. *R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 F2 D L2 U' F D R B U' R D U' B2 F'
*10. *F U2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 R D2 U L R2 D' B' U' L R'
*11. *U2 L2 R2 F' D2 F L2 F' U2 B L' B2 L B D L U' B' R' F' R2
*12. *U2 F2 U D2 R D' L' D2 B' U' B2 D B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 U
*13. *R2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 D B2 L U' B L2 F U2 D2 R2 F U2 B' U2 F2
*14. *D2 B U2 B' F' R2 D2 B D2 F U2 R' F U' R U L D2 F2 R
*15. *L2 F2 R F2 D2 L' F2 D2 R U2 R2 U' B2 U2 L' R2 B R' D2 U
*16. *R' F2 D2 L2 B2 R D2 R U2 F2 R' U' B R D' L' U2 B' R D2 L'
*17. *F' U2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 L2 F L2 F2 D' B R' D L2 B2 L2 F' D2 R
*18. *F R F' L B D L F' U' L' U2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2
*19. *B2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 D' R2 B' D L B' U F' R B U F
*20. *U2 B' D R' U' R F' D' F2 R D2 R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U R2
*21. *R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' R B' L' D R' U L F' R2 U'
*22. *B R' U2 B2 R U F' U' L B' U' B2 U L2 U2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' F2
*23. *R2 F' R2 D2 B U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 L' U' L D R F' D B' D' U
*24. *B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B' R' U' F2 L' F R D' B2 L'
*25. *B U R' D B R' L F' U B2 D2 L B2 L U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2
*26. *L2 D2 B L F B' R' D L' U2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 R U2 L F2
*27. *L2 B R2 F U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B U2 L U2 L2 F' L D B L2 U B2
*28. *B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 D B2 F' U F L F2 D B F L2 D' R2
*29. *R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 B D' L' U2 R2 F' L' R B' U'
*30. *D' L2 B2 U2 F R B' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F' L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 F' U' F' R B R2 B R2 U' L2
*2. *B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L U' B D2 L2 U' B U R
*3. *F2 U2 L R B2 L F2 L B2 U2 L' B L2 U' R' F' U2 B2 R2 D2 L'
*4. *L F' R B D F' R2 B R F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 D L2 U B2
*5. *R2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 U R D2 F U L' B D' R2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 B' U2 F L2 F U2 R2 F' D2 R F2 U' L' B' U2 B' D' R2
*2. *L2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 L D R2 B' U R2 B' F2 L B
*3. *U' F' U L2 F U' L' B2 D' L D2 R F2 D2 F2 R2 L D2 B2 R
*4. *L' B2 U2 L U2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 R B U2 L U F' R' F2 D U L
*5. *R' L' U2 D' R' F L' U2 B' R2 U F2 U' D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B D' R2 U2 F2 L D U F' U'
*2. *B2 L2 D R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F U B F D L2 B D R U2
*3. *L' D B U L' D2 F' R U' F' D R2 U2 F2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D' R2
*4. *R' U2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D' R U' L F' R F' U' R
*5. *U' L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 L D B' L' R2 F2 D R D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U F2 U' F2 U' L2 U R2 U R2 U R F' U2 B D' L2 F' U2 L F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2
*3. *D' F' B U F2 B2 R' F L2 F D L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 R2
*4. *L2 U L' D F D Fw D Rw Fw L' B' D2 L' Rw' R2 B D2 Uw' B' D' L Fw' D U2 F2 R' D' R' D2 U B' Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw F2 L2 Rw' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 R U R2 F R2 F R U2
*3. *B' R U F2 U L' U F2 D' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' D2
*4. *D R2 F' Uw2 Fw' R2 Fw2 Uw R2 U L B2 Rw2 Fw L' Rw B' F' L R' B' Rw2 R U Rw R Uw Rw B2 D R' D' L' Rw' R Uw B' U B2 U
*5. *L2 Rw2 Bw' D B R Bw' D' R' Dw B2 Lw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw F' Lw2 R B Fw' D2 L Lw2 B R' F2 L' Fw' F2 Uw2 U B L2 D2 L' R' Bw Fw' F D2 Dw B Dw2 Uw' Rw2 B' Dw U2 B R' Fw2 L' Lw D' Dw U' L B Uw' F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-1 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-4 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=6,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R L R' L U R' B' r' b' u
*2. *L B' L B' U L R' U l r' b' u
*3. *U R' B R' U L' B L' R l b' u'
*4. *U' L B' L' B' L' R l r b u'
*5. *L' U R' B' U' L B l' r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (5, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, -2) / (5, 0) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(1, 6) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(3, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (3, 2) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L R' D L U' L R L
*2. *R' D' L U D L' U' R'
*3. *U' D' R' L R D' R U
*4. *L R' L' D' L R' U' D' L' U'
*5. *R' U D R' L' R' L' D


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry - I'm posting this early because I won't have Internet access tomorrow night.


----------



## mande (Jul 22, 2012)

2x2: 5.20, (6.68), (4.04), 6.21, 4.08 = 5.16
3x3: (13.62), 17.43, (18.68), 14.31, 16.51 = 16.08
3x3 BLD: DNF(2:19.82), 2:35.89, 2:01.93 = 2:01.93


----------



## APdRF (Jul 23, 2012)

2x2: (3.28) 3.69 3.89 4.08 (4.48) = 3.89
3x3: (13.46) (11.50) 13.00 12.24 12.10 = 12.45
4x4: (47.71) 53.88 56.04 54.46 (56.63) = 54.79
5x5: 1:51.34 1:48.96 1:57.32 (2:06.00) (1:47.85) = 1:52.54
6x6: 
7x7: 
2x2BLD: DNF [29.52] DNF [1:01.08] 43.33 = 43.33
3x3BLD: 
3x3MBLD: 
3x3OH: 21.73 (20.80) (27.16) 23.15 23.75 = 22.88
3x3WF: 
3x3MTS: 
3x3FMC: 
2-4Relay: 
2-5Relay: 
Magic: 
MMagic: 
Clock: 
MegaMinx: 2:02.84 (2:00.46) 2:04.74 2:05.87 (2:11.24) = 2:04.48
PyraMinx: 5.50 5.45 (7.50) 7.41 (5.44) = 6.12
SQ-1: 43.08 42.98 (27.00) (46.04) 43.85 = 43.30

Will edit later with more results.


----------



## Sillas (Jul 23, 2012)

2x2: 5.88, (4.23), 5.23, 6.69, (7.28) = 5.93
3x3: (15.86), 18.88, 18.45, 20.86, (22.59) = 19.40
OH: 
4x4: 1:38.89, 1:38.82, (1:39.52), (1:36.25), 1:38.53 = 1:38.75


----------



## KCuber (Jul 24, 2012)

2x2 7.71, 4.01, 2.93, 4.24, 4.13=4.13 :fp
3x3 12.41, 10.27, 11.59, 10.43, 10.94=10.99
4x4 51.32, 41.30, 47.08, 46.83, 43.63=45.85
5x5 1:55.80, 2:04.35, 1:49.30, 1:51.24, 1:55.64=1:54.23
6x6 3:23.33, 3:31.45, 3:34.64, 3:26.98, 3:17.41=3:27.25
OH 18.51, 18.64, 19.55, 17.80, 16.46=18.32
2-4 1:05.53
2-5 3:23.06
Square 1 44.45, 33.00, 25.61, 28.72, 31.40=31.04
2BLD 21.61, DNF(41.01), 36.79=21.61
Skewb 45.98, 34.45, 29.27, 19.10, 24.78=29.50 First Skewb Ao5
Match the Scramble 1:30.01, 2:01.18, 1:35.66, 1:20.44, 1:19.31=1:28.70


----------



## Gabig (Jul 24, 2012)

my first timer here 

3x3: (18.28) 20.27 (22.90) 19.59 22.06 = 20.64 ech, almost sub20
3x3 OH: 32.66 40.41 (32.61) 41.44 (45.06) = 38.17
5x5: 2:56.00 DNF 2:40.09 2:45.47 2:51.18 = 2:50.88 too bad 
Square-1: (39.00) 34.02 27.41 28.86 (25.27) = 30.13 not even sub30  almost every has parity :/
Skewb: 19.53 (24.97) 20.58 21.97 (14.93) = 20.69 :fp a lot of pops, I need better skewb and more practice :/


I will do more later


----------



## jonlin (Jul 24, 2012)

2x2: 3.02, 4.98, 3.38, 4.77, 3.74
Avg: 3.98
3x3: 13.11, 15.17, 14.80, 13.71, 13.00
Avg: 13.87
4x4: 1:08.02, 1:15.53, 1:04.00, 1:08.60, 1:07.85
Avg: 1:08.16
5x5: 3:07.80, 2:55.67, 2:48.99, 3:01.89, 2:50.62
Avg: 2:56.06
Magic: 1.17, 1.22, 1.83, 1.24, 1.15
Avg: 1.21
Master Magic:
234 Relay: 1:15.05


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 24, 2012)

3x3: *22.35* 21.83, 22.66, 21.41, 23.34, 22.55

3x3 OH: *52.41* 52.19, 46.47, 58.58, 1:02.65, 43.20

4x4: *2.08.10 * 1:52.03, 2:18.60, 2:08.76, 2:15.13, 2:00.41

5x5: *3.20.11* 3:20.51, 3:17.97, 3:39.72, 3:21.85, 3:10.97


----------



## Shortey (Jul 24, 2012)

3x3: (7.55), 11.97, (12.80), 8.25, 11.06 = 10.42
lol
3x3OH: (15.24), 15.28, 15.56, 16.26, (16.34) = 15.70
surprisingly good


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 25, 2012)

2x2: (8.61), 7.41, (5.09), 6.65, 7.59 = 7.22
3x3: 26.09, 24.42, (18.93), 25.73, (29.08) = 25.41
4x4: 1:26.02, (1:16.96), (1:28.88), 1:17.07, 1:17.22 = 1:20.10
5x5: (2:43.92), (3:00.73), 2:56.05, 2:56.61, 2:51.86 = 2:54.84
6x6: 5:57.24, (6:40.78), (5:29.88), 5:58.44, 5:57.88 = 5:57.85
7x7: 10:57.98, 9:34.41, 11:07.94, 10:46.02, 9:41.43 = 10:28.48
Totally lame. Thought I was sub10. The 11 had 2 huge pops and the 10:46 had a small one. 
2x2 BLD: (23.26+), (DNF(38.19)), 1:36.49 = 23.26
Did speed bld for the first two. The last one is actually really close after I look at it for a second. L' makes it 3 corner twisted ccw.
3x3 BLD: DNF(3:23.99), 4:13.52, DNF(3:20.33) = 4:13.52
4x4 BLD:
3x3 MBLD: 1/3 20:54.64
 First cube - good. Second cube (thought it was solved) totally scrambled (exec and memo mistakes). Third cube (realized memo mistake and expected it to be completely scrambled) off by a 3 cycle (due to the memo mistake, but CLOSE!)
3x3 OH: 59.22, (1:02.82), (54.53), 1:01.84, 56.72 = 59.26
3x3 Feet: (DNF(4:05.10)), (4:16.62), 5:15.48, 4:49.12, 5:24.85 = 5:09.82
234 Relay: 2:3.88
2345 Relay: 4:48.20
Pyraminx: 7.45, 10.98, (11.18), (6.99), 7.61 = 8.68
Square-1: (1:08.43), (1:33.96), 1:10.37, 1:09.43, 1:33.91 = 1:17.90


Is this the proper format?

I'll post more later.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 25, 2012)

*3x3 BLD:* DNF(1:14.32), 1:17.85, DNF(1:20.65) = *1:17.85*


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 27, 2012)

*2x2:* 6.42, 7.59, 6.38, 5.16, 3.98 = *5.99 avg5*
*3x3:* 12.95, 17.16, 16.46, 13.92, 16.32 = *15.57 avg5*
*4x4:* 1:12.51, 1:06.70, 59.19, 1:04.17, 1:13.46 = *1:07.79 avg5*
*OH:* 33.03, 34.02, 44.85, 29.19, 30.13 *32.39 avg5*
*2-4 Relay: 1:36.28*


----------



## Selkie (Jul 27, 2012)

*2x2:* 
*3x3:* 
*4x4:* 
*5x5:* 
*6x6:* 
*7x7:* 8:24.36, 7:50.30, 7:45.18, 7:53.93, 7:51.23 = *7:51.82*
_Comment:_ Not only first sub 8 Ao5 but apart from the first solve with no warm up, very consistent
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:*
*Square-1:* 1:03.01, 48.64, 1:01.42, 56.27, 56.21 = 57.97
*Clock:* 
*Magic:* 
*Master Magic:* 
*Megaminx:* 
*Pyraminx:* 
*3x3x3 One Handed:*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:*


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 28, 2012)

*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 37.03 = *37.03*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 29, 2012)

2x2 - 11.35, 13.07, 26.61, 13.57, 11.59 = 12.74
4x4 - 2:55.81, 2:54.00, 2:28.34, 2:42.29, 3:12.09 = 2:50.70
2x2 Blindfolded - 1:59.99, 2:13.05, 1:58.37 = 1:58.37
3x3 Blindfolded - 7:00.72, DNS, DNS = 7:00.72
3x3 Fewest Moves - 69
PyraMinx - 12.80, 17.00, 19.38, 13.56, 20.00 = 16.65


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 30, 2012)

3BLD: DNF, DNF, *1:34.05*

  Terribad

3x3: 15.65, 14.22, 13.17, 14.83, 14.50 = *14.52* average of 5

2x2: 4.37, 4.10, 4.29, 3.47, 3.94 = *4.11* average


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 30, 2012)

*5x5x5BLD:* 13:16.90 DNS DNS


----------



## Zaterlord (Jul 30, 2012)

*3x3x3 OH*: (50.52), 54.60, (59.81), 59.12, 58.58 = *57.43*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 31, 2012)

Results: congratulations to yoinneroid, Antoine and CuberMan

*2x2x2*(45)

 2.57 CuberMan
 2.88 fazrulz
 3.00 Muhammad Jihan
 3.42 yoinneroid
 3.65 Neo63
 3.67 Mcuber5
 3.84 mycube
 3.89 APdRF
 3.92 Andrejon
 3.95 Maxelino
 3.96 jonlin
 4.00 Radityo
 4.01 antoineccantin
 4.07 Hendry cahyadi
 4.11 rubiksarlen
 4.13 KCuber
 4.16 Tim Reynolds
 4.37 Kian
 4.50 Krag
 4.78 gunner
 5.03 riley
 5.10 Andri Maulana
 5.10 jla
 5.11 Alcuber
 5.13 FinnGamer
 5.16 mande
 5.22 zaki
 5.92 djwcoco
 5.93 Sillas
 5.99 googlebleh
 6.04 comamycube
 6.09 Ninja Storm
 6.39 rona3
 6.60 Kukuh Trisna
 6.72 Mike Hughey
 6.93 Schmidt
 7.03 Kenneth Svendson
 7.07 Mikel
 7.22 Ickathu
 8.36 uvafan
 8.77 toma
 12.05 hfsdo
 12.74 DuffyEdge
 13.18 ScubeH
 20.28 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(49)

 7.28 fazrulz
 9.00 Muhammad Jihan
 9.91 CuberMan
 10.35 yoinneroid
 10.43 Shortey
 10.99 KCuber
 11.57 Hendry cahyadi
 11.87 riley
 12.13 Tim Reynolds
 12.13 Ninja Storm
 12.35 Andrejon
 12.45 APdRF
 12.49 antoineccantin
 12.80 mycube
 12.80 Radityo
 13.37 jla
 13.43 Kian
 13.61 Mcuber5
 13.66 Andri Maulana
 13.87 jonlin
 14.52 rubiksarlen
 14.84 Neo63
 15.09 Kukuh Trisna
 15.37 zaki
 15.57 googlebleh
 16.08 mande
 17.75 Krag
 17.89 FinnGamer
 18.66 Kenneth Svendson
 18.88 Mikel
 18.98 toma
 19.40 Sillas
 19.93 Jenscold
 20.64 Gabig
 20.84 comamycube
 21.53 djwcoco
 22.35 awesomecuber150
 23.18 uvafan
 23.83 Mike Hughey
 23.91 ScubeH
 24.67 Alcuber
 24.93 rona3
 25.22 ardi4nto
 25.41 Ickathu
 27.66 Schmidt
 31.85 Tj2OY
 31.94 hfsdo
 34.76 MatsBergsten
 37.79 gunner
*4x4x4*(38)

 38.66 fazrulz
 40.75 yoinneroid
 40.93 WilsonAlvis
 45.85 KCuber
 48.09 Hendry cahyadi
 49.14 anakalim
 51.67 CuberMan
 53.23 antoineccantin
 53.75 Andrejon
 54.79 APdRF
 56.22 mycube
 56.25 riley
 57.85 zaki
 57.85 jla
 58.33 Tim Reynolds
 1:00.03 Andri Maulana
 1:06.33 Mcuber5
 1:07.05 Ninja Storm
 1:07.30 Neo63
 1:07.79 googlebleh
 1:08.16 jonlin
 1:09.65 Kian
 1:20.10 Ickathu
 1:25.09 djwcoco
 1:27.08 FinnGamer
 1:29.58 Mike Hughey
 1:30.24 Mikel
 1:36.40 ardi4nto
 1:38.75 Sillas
 1:47.12 Kukuh Trisna
 2:06.23 toma
 2:07.21 Alcuber
 2:08.10 awesomecuber150
 2:25.86 MatsBergsten
 2:33.10 hfsdo
 2:42.71 ScubeH
 2:47.51 Schmidt
 2:50.70 DuffyEdge
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:09.29 fazrulz
 1:31.09 yoinneroid
 1:33.55 zaki
 1:38.43 Andrejon
 1:38.62 antoineccantin
 1:39.68 Hendry cahyadi
 1:42.46 AustinReed
 1:45.53 CuberMan
 1:47.30 Tim Reynolds
 1:52.54 APdRF
 1:54.07 mycube
 1:54.23 KCuber
 1:56.43 Andri Maulana
 1:56.48 riley
 2:14.78 jla
 2:22.00 Neo63
 2:33.46 Mike Hughey
 2:49.69 FinnGamer
 2:50.88 Gabig
 2:54.84 Ickathu
 2:56.06 jonlin
 3:20.11 awesomecuber150
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:14.16 fazrulz
 3:17.91 Ninja Storm
 3:20.94 mycube
 3:27.25 KCuber
 3:33.69 zaki
 3:38.15 AustinReed
 4:19.58 antoineccantin
 5:57.85 Ickathu
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:56.44 mycube
 5:07.66 Ninja Storm
 5:50.20 zaki
 6:58.08 antoineccantin
 7:51.82 Selkie
10:28.48 Ickathu
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 15.42 yoinneroid
 15.70 Shortey
 16.13 fazrulz
 16.34 antoineccantin
 17.36 WilsonAlvis
 18.32 KCuber
 18.61 CuberMan
 20.20 Hendry cahyadi
 21.76 Ninja Storm
 22.32 Andrejon
 22.88 APdRF
 23.66 Kian
 24.62 mycube
 27.86 Tim Reynolds
 28.62 Andri Maulana
 29.84 Kukuh Trisna
 31.10 Neo63
 32.39 googlebleh
 32.43 riley
 36.32 Kenneth Svendson
 38.17 Gabig
 39.78 zaki
 51.32 Alcuber
 52.19 FinnGamer
 52.41 awesomecuber150
 54.96 ScubeH
 57.43 Zaterlord
 59.00 Mikel
 59.26 Ickathu
 1:03.03 Schmidt
 1:06.47 djwcoco
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 58.43 antoineccantin
 1:13.78 Kenneth Svendson
 1:17.51 Andri Maulana
 1:29.78 yoinneroid
 1:38.96 Andrejon
 3:03.55 zaki
 5:09.82 Ickathu
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 4.92 riley
 12.47 CuberMan
 15.12 yoinneroid
 16.19 antoineccantin
 21.61 KCuber
 22.72 Andri Maulana
 23.26 Ickathu
 26.69 Mike Hughey
 27.51 MatsBergsten
 38.44 Mikel
 43.33 APdRF
 1:22.50 hfsdo
 1:58.37 DuffyEdge
 DNF Neo63
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 37.03 Zane_C
 1:12.48 Hendry cahyadi
 1:14.34 riley
 1:16.24 MatsBergsten
 1:17.85 AbstractAlg
 1:34.05 rubiksarlen
 1:48.26 Mike Hughey
 1:50.18 Andri Maulana
 1:52.50 yoinneroid
 2:01.93 mande
 2:25.25 CuberMan
 3:03.02 brandbest1
 3:23.94 okayama
 4:13.52 Ickathu
 4:29.99 antoineccantin
 7:00.72 DuffyEdge
 DNF Mikel
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:06.65 MatsBergsten
 6:24.18 Mike Hughey
 8:23.29 yoinneroid
22:09.00 Mikel
 DNF Hendry cahyadi
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

13:16.90 cmhardw
14:20.67 Mike Hughey
17:37.10 MatsBergsten
20:20.75 yoinneroid
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

7/10 (46:30)  MatsBergsten
2/2 (10:18)  brandbest1
5/8 (48:52)  yoinneroid
2/3 ( 9:39)  riley
1/2 ( 8:13)  Andri Maulana
0/0 (42:07)  Mikel
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 45.33 Muhammad Jihan
 59.51 mycube
 1:28.70 KCuber
 1:53.61 yoinneroid
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 1:00.87 yoinneroid
 1:05.53 KCuber
 1:06.19 Hendry cahyadi
 1:08.73 antoineccantin
 1:11.75 CuberMan
 1:15.05 jonlin
 1:15.06 zaki
 1:19.80 Andri Maulana
 1:19.81 riley
 1:21.28 Tim Reynolds
 1:24.33 mycube
 1:36.28 googlebleh
 1:36.44 FinnGamer
 1:36.75 Neo63
 2:03.88 Ickathu
 2:08.72 Kukuh Trisna
 2:12.31 djwcoco
 2:26.77 Alcuber
 3:39.61 hfsdo
 4:33.97 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:21.08 yoinneroid
 2:45.24 Hendry cahyadi
 2:46.74 antoineccantin
 2:51.71 zaki
 2:54.50 CuberMan
 3:03.58 Tim Reynolds
 3:18.48 mycube
 3:20.30 riley
 3:23.06 KCuber
 4:00.00 FinnGamer
 4:48.20 Ickathu
*Magic*(6)

 0.98 Andri Maulana
 1.15 Mikel
 1.21 jonlin
 1.52 djwcoco
 1.55 antoineccantin
 2.39 Alcuber
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.16 antoineccantin
 2.72 VP123
 3.08 Mikel
 3.09 djwcoco
 5.29 Alcuber
*Skewb*(4)

 16.40 Alcuber
 20.69 Gabig
 21.85 antoineccantin
 29.50 KCuber
*Clock*(9)

 8.90 djwcoco
 9.39 Andrejon
 11.09 yoinneroid
 12.58 antoineccantin
 13.68 zaki
 15.90 CuberMan
 16.00 Andri Maulana
 18.31 Mike Hughey
 40.08 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.87 Maxelino
 5.71 Muhammad Jihan
 5.74 Andrejon
 6.12 APdRF
 6.76 fazrulz
 7.15 CuberMan
 7.29 antoineccantin
 7.37 Alcuber
 7.58 yoinneroid
 8.45 zaki
 8.55 Hendry cahyadi
 8.66 Neo63
 8.68 Ickathu
 11.58 Andri Maulana
 11.81 riley
 12.44 mycube
 14.69 Mikel
 15.09 Mike Hughey
 16.65 DuffyEdge
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:20.62 Divineskulls
 1:23.82 antoineccantin
 1:37.14 yoinneroid
 1:46.25 Andrejon
 2:04.48 APdRF
 2:15.28 CuberMan
 3:35.45 okayama
*Square-1*(11)

 23.47 Neo63
 24.01 fazrulz
 26.89 yoinneroid
 30.10 Gabig
 31.04 KCuber
 37.17 Mike Hughey
 43.30 APdRF
 57.97 Selkie
 1:01.61 okayama
 1:17.90 Ickathu
 1:28.52 hfsdo
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

29 irontwig
31 mycube
32 Jaycee
38 yoinneroid
45 Andri Maulana
48 FinnGamer
51 Kukuh Trisna
69 DuffyEdge
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

378 yoinneroid
293 antoineccantin
267 CuberMan
246 fazrulz
235 KCuber
235 Hendry cahyadi
229 mycube
219 Andri Maulana
212 riley
210 Andrejon
199 APdRF
193 zaki
168 Neo63
167 Tim Reynolds
137 Ninja Storm
124 Mike Hughey
124 Muhammad Jihan
122 jonlin
121 Ickathu
118 FinnGamer
111 Kian
107 MatsBergsten
106 jla
103 Mcuber5
100 Mikel
98 googlebleh
97 Kukuh Trisna
88 Alcuber
85 djwcoco
82 Shortey
82 rubiksarlen
75 Radityo
71 WilsonAlvis
62 mande
61 Kenneth Svendson
60 Gabig
59 Maxelino
55 Krag
54 Sillas
44 awesomecuber150
41 toma
37 DuffyEdge
37 anakalim
35 Schmidt
35 hfsdo
35 comamycube
34 okayama
34 ScubeH
32 gunner
31 AustinReed
26 rona3
25 ardi4nto
23 brandbest1
23 uvafan
22 Zane_C
20 Jenscold
19 irontwig
18 AbstractAlg
17 Selkie
17 Jaycee
13 cmhardw
11 Divineskulls
9 Zaterlord
7 Tj2OY
5 VP123


----------

